# Risk calculator for Type 2 Diabetes



## Vanessa (Mar 19, 2009)

Reported in the BMJ, Computer Weekly and tracked down following the glycosmedia link.  Based on clinical research at the University of Nottingham.  Looks at risk of getting Type 2 diabetes over defined period of time

Might be worth a try for family members?  However, I tried it "as if" I didn't already have diabetes and my risk of getting Type 2 was 4% if no family history and 9% if family history (I don't know my family background) over the next 10 years.  My husband has a 19% risk

http://www.qdscore.org/


----------



## kojack (Mar 19, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Might be worth a try for family members?  However, I tried it "as if" I didn't already have diabetes and my risk of getting Type 2 was 4% if no family history and 9% if family history (I don't know my family background) over the next 10 years.  My husband has a 19% risk



Tried it as you did Vanessa. Too few parameters, but at 72 I have an 11% risk.
How the blazes do these people get such pseudo studies published?

Also tried it for 2, 4, 6 and eight years. At 6 years chance was almost double.
Statitical mathematics is a bit 'iffy'


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 19, 2009)

... and it was in the BMJ!

But next time someone insinuates that Type 2 is my fault because I must be "overweight and lazy" I might just be tempted to use the "clinical evidence" of my low risk to point out that my body is just very special (or is that peculiar?)


----------



## kojack (Mar 19, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> ... and it was in the BMJ!



Is that a sister comic of the Beano.

Grrrr .... the lengths some faculties will go to in order to enhance their budgets.


----------



## VBH (Mar 19, 2009)

Wonder where they get their stats from.  Previous studies I've seen put the odds from a single diabetic parent to be a baseline 20%.  Some estimates are higher.

This would appear to make sense since T2 is genetic.


----------

